# Dog died today



## KEFE (Nov 17, 2008)

We knew it was coming and today he was lying there in the backyard on his side and he died. We dug his hole and buried him. He was about 12 years old. Good dog but he started losing all of his senses like hearing,seeing and smelling. I took a new pic today also.


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 17, 2008)

God I dont know if I should cry or jack off


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 17, 2008)

sorry to hear about your dog.
you might want to look into a fiber supplement to help with your constipation...


----------



## KEFE (Nov 17, 2008)

my bw is down to 151 btw. Gonna try to get up to 165 at same bf and hopefully i will be off of accutane by then and i will do an epistane cycle to try and get rid of my gyno


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 17, 2008)

Thats funny.  No need to morn....My dog died, Oh I took a new pic!  

You look good for a 15 year old though.  Keep it up!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe you should just have a blog dude, these two things in the same thread are a little odd...

1. Sorry for the loss of your dog.
2. Looking good man.
3. You are pretty strong for a young guy, and at your weight.
4. P.S. Yeah, maybe you should start a blog.
5. Did I say that already?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2008)

Mudge said:


> Maybe you should just have a blog dude, these two things in the same thread are a little odd...



Member Blogs


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 17, 2008)

> Thats funny.  No need to morn....My dog died, Oh I took a new pic!


Haha exactly what I was thinking.

Screw you - Poor dog.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 17, 2008)

KEFE, sorry about your dog. It doesn't seem to bother you so much since you thought it was an ideal time to post new pictures of you and not the dog you are so sad to lose.

Oh BTW, you look great for being 15, but you either have male balding in the family and will not have any by the time you are 20, or you should lay off the drugs. My Dad is 60 and has more hair on the top of his head.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> God I dont know if I should cry or jack off



lol


sorry about your dog Kefe.

i nominate this most mixed emotion thread of the week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2008)

Why thats a nice golden retriever you have there..


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2008)

Way to work through the pain little man!!!!!  I think....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2008)

That sucks man, dogs are awesome.

Theres a terrier that a family friend owns and its 17 years old, deaf, and missing an eye, weird how their senses just start going.

Looking good though bro.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 18, 2008)

Hell my sister just backed over our old 15 year old family dog a few weeks ago!  I've moved out but dam i was like fuck look for the poor thing, you know he's old and slow.  What a way to go.  They had to put em down.

Hey I posted a new pic!


----------



## KEFE (Nov 18, 2008)

I didnt want to start two threads is why i posted that in the same thread.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 18, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> God I dont know if I should cry or jack off



Wait.....I have to choose?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I didnt want to start two threads is why i posted that in the same thread.


Start a Blog for your pic updates Douchobaggins.....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Wait.....I have to choose?



Are you one of those who cries when they cum?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss dude, do you also need money for a new dog?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Oh BTW, you look great for being 15, but you either have male balding in the family and will not have any by the time you are 20, or you should lay off the drugs. My Dad is 60 and has more hair on the top of his head.



He has a bottle of rogaine on the sink.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 18, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Are you one of those who cries when they cum?



Yeah, should I be worried?


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 18, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Yeah, should I be worried?



no, you're fine. women like that kind of thing now a days.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 18, 2008)

Ahhh man! Sorry about your doggie. That really sucks when you lose your family pet.


----------



## quark (Nov 18, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Theres a terrier that a family friend owns and its 17 years old, deaf, and missing an eye, weird how their senses just start going.



Isn't his name _*Lucky*_?


----------



## Jarhed (Nov 18, 2008)

KEFE said:


> We dug his hole and buried him.



Sorry to hear about your dog. I'm assuming that you dug a hole in your backyard and burried him there? Aren't there laws on the proper disposals of animals? Just wondering...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2008)

Are going to get a new dog?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 18, 2008)

You got any pics of the dog?


----------



## KEFE (Nov 18, 2008)

I have 3 other dogs.two are his sons and one is the one he got pregnant


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 18, 2008)

What kind of dogs are they?

I just got my puppy almost 2 months ago. German Shepherd.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2008)

damn kefe is more developed than a lot of experienced lifters here lol


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 18, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> God I dont know if I should cry or jack off



Just grab 2 tissues and do both.


----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Geezus pleazus.  You all are horrible. But I love it!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2008)

Shae2K3 said:


> Geezus pleazus.  You all are horrible. But I love it!



I thought they were nice.This below is borderline.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2008)

LMAO!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm waiting for the steel guitar to twang and then KEFE
will tell us about his pickup truck, his mamma, and how his daddy left.













YouTube Video


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2008)

Seriously, sorry about the pooch butthead.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 19, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Nov 19, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I thought they were nice.This below is borderline.







I think that is the first time I laughed uncontrollably this week. Thank you Mino...Thank you.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 22, 2008)

Have new pics of me at 147.Last time iworked out i deadlifted and squated for the first time in 4 months and only got 185x3 on both and today i did squats and dl and got 225x3 on deadlift and 205x3 atg on squats. Numbers will get high soon


----------



## KEFE (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## KEFE (Nov 22, 2008)

Today was compounds and tomorrow is iso's


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Min0, do I dare ask what you are thinking?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 22, 2008)

His face is priceless... like a turtle head is pokin out....a LARGE one.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss dude, do you also need money for a new dog?



  oh snap.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 23, 2008)

Jesus dude, you are looking huge.

Also, nice pink camera.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2008)

KEFE said:


>




hey! a smile


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2008)

Shae2K3 said:


> Min0, do I dare ask what you are thinking?





TrojanMan60563 said:


> His face is priceless... like a turtle head is pokin out....a LARGE one.



What he just said, he has a Jim Carrey/ OlD Jerry Lewis funny rubber face.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2008)

If I do this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after his picture then we have something to worry about.


----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> hey! a smile


No! Hes havin a bowel movement!


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 23, 2008)

My wife has the same camera.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> My wife has the same camera.




She wouldn't happen to be black would she?
I think KEFE has been on the phone with her, go check out the phone numbers on her phone.

You have to keep an eye on that horny little freak.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 23, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> My wife has the same camera.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 24, 2008)

Kefe isn't your house full of dudes, you, your dad and your bro?  What the hell are you doing with a pretty pink camera?  And what kind of kinky shit happens in your bed with the rubber surgical hose and the scratches above your pillow on the wall?


----------

